

Scaling MySQL at YouTube - iamelgringo
http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail3299.html

======
iamelgringo
No links to the video, nor a transcript.

But I did find two other links on scaling at YouTube if any one is interested:

<http://highscalability.com/youtube-architecture>

[http://www.scribd.com/doc/244443/Supersising-YouTube-with-
Py...](http://www.scribd.com/doc/244443/Supersising-YouTube-with-Python)

------
zurla
anyone have a link to the video?

~~~
simianstyle
Or a link to the transcript? I usually read HN at work.

------
agentbleu
i thought this was a little waffly, not that i could do better but it could
have been clearer as to how to scale for success.

I'm interested in this as my latest site is exploding exponentially and were
running into all the usual problems, lack of memory, trying to cache popular
quires rather than hitting the mysql. etc. etc. I could really do with a good
article about this subject.

